
EFF Lawsuit Takes on DMCA Section 1201 - Vexs
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-lawsuit-takes-dmca-section-1201-research-and-technology-restrictions-violate
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12136578](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12136578).

